# Birds Eating, Something?, In My Lawn



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

I've noticed groups of birds gathering at various spots around the lawn, mostly after it rains but not always. They will peck at the lawn as if hunting for food. I've added a couple pics of the aftermath. My first two guesses were worms and/or grubs, but I never see them pull anything out (and sometimes they get close enough to the house where I think I'd be able to see a worm or grub in their mouth). Also, it's not always after rain, so that's why I didn't think worms. It doesn't seem to coincide with any other lawn activity (fert, compost, etc), either.

Has anyone seen this before? Is it grubs and/or worms? What can I do in this fight, outside of some sort of annual grub control (if it is grubs)?


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Probably going for the earthworms. Thank them for the free aeration.


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

I think I solved this one. We also have a crane fly problem. In researching the best solution (basically Bifen/Talstar/etc), I read that birds love to feast on crane fly larvae. So these guys have been helping me out this whole time! Thanks, you feathered angels!


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

We have starlings on the lawn this time of the year, it's the only time I like seeing starlings! They usually push our other smaller birds off the feeders in a gang kind of way.


----------

